# Lifestyles & Discussion > Bitcoin / Cryptocurrencies >  My BTC ordeal

## newbitech

Mt. Gox coming back on line here in 30 minutes.

Yes, I want a new thread so I can use the awesome "Alt Currency" prefix!

I'll be following the order book and L2 action over here.

http://bitcoin.clarkmoody.com/

If you get a second, make sure to follow the link to sign up at RTBTC.com  

looks like an awesome set of trading tools on store.  I am hoping he also expands out to cover other markets.  

And then hopefully a nice web interface trading platform will arrive that integrates ALL the markets!

So I am ready to get in on the pricing action.

I expect a quick surge down somewhere near the highs of the last BTC run up summer of 2011, around 30 bucks.  As soon as Mt. Gox lets me, I am placing I small hedge in at around 50 in case we get a surge of buying that runs us up before the volume onslaught.

This is gonna be really fun now that the price is at levels more like a market and less like a hot dog eating contest!

You ready?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Lol...the ticker on MtGox says the price is $129. It's been slowly moving up since they halted trading.

----------


## muh_roads

One thing to remember is that there are far more users involved now than summer 2011.  Far more.  Using that as a bottom is really a gambling number.  If you felt that way earlier you wouldn't have bought at $120 e.g. the other day so I'm curious as to how you came up with that?

In conjunction with more servers that they probably added...I am going to predict that they are going to be announcing the amount of orders per day an individual can do will be less than before.

----------


## newbitech

i didn't get in at 120, when i said i got 120, i meant i got 120 on my screen.  im 100% out right now.

It's not a gambling number it's supported by volume.  If you take a look at the weekly chart on clarkmoody, put the cursor on the top of the red volume bar from that parabolic spike back then, trace it across to the last several weeks run up.

It's not the number of users I care about.  It's the volume.

----------


## newbitech

switching to one minute chart

----------


## newbitech

buying

----------


## newbitech

mt gox connected on chart

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

And MtGox is slow.....

----------


## muh_roads

> i didn't get in at 120, when i said i got 120, i meant i got 120 on my screen.  im 100% out right now.
> 
> It's not a gambling number it's supported by volume.  If you take a look at the weekly chart on clarkmoody, put the cursor on the top of the red volume bar from that parabolic spike back then, trace it across to the last several weeks run up.
> 
> It's not the number of users I care about.  It's the volume.


I just don't know how the volume can be predicted when they keep adding 20,000 per day?  I think there were 60,000 users total in summer '11

I'll check out those tools...

----------


## jclay2

bump for a price quote...anyone.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

It's not even letting me put in a bid.

----------


## newbitech

> And MtGox is slow.....


give it a minute to build the cache

----------


## jclay2

I can't even load mt gox to check a last price as a nonuser.

----------


## newbitech

i got an order in the queue, not posted yet tho

----------


## newbitech

mt gox price showing 98

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> give it a minute to build the cache


Yeah. Turns out I put in 3 bids. 

Down to $98 now.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

$90.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

$78.

Starting to wonder if $35 was too high.

----------


## newbitech

sockets connection not stable, this was the same $#@! it was doing before. lol

----------


## newbitech

> $78.
> 
> Starting to wonder if $35 was too high.


i walked mine down from 41 into 15

just dont want to risk not being able to pull the order and repost.  rather not be stuck in USD on mt gox for 12 hours again.

----------


## muh_roads

> And MtGox is slow.....


ZOMG SELL SELL SELL!  lol

Yeah slow here too...

----------


## jclay2

So is it going to crash and shut down...again?

----------


## NoOneButPaul

As I stated in another thread...

My only regret is that I didn't use this to get more silver and gold. I'm hearing so many stories from stackers about how they increased their stacks big time by flipping the bitcoins into silver and gold (also the best way to buy the PMs online without giving up your identity). I've said from the start bitcoiners will get burned because the banking cabal/Fed would banish it, and I'm going to stand by that prediction. 

However, there's also a good case to be made that a ton of speculators will get in tonight and the price will skyrocket again and keep people in the game. The next step will be evolving into more secure exchanges that can combat these attacks (which can be argued, at this point, are only there to get more people in and shoot the price up higher). I actually think bitcoin could skyrocket past it's $265 high and launch towards $500... $1000... and beyond. 

You have to remember the bulk of people who caused this rush into bitcoins are mostly desperate (think Cypriots, Iranians, People in the Eurozone) these people need a way to trade and in Europe especially the people are becoming much more cautious of their banks and the safety of their currency. Because of this there's a segment of people that simply cannot be ruined in bitcoin because they may have rushed in believing it was more secure than their own country's banking system (or in the Iranians case THEY HAVE TO USE IT). These people collectively could be the foundation for bitcoin to say in the 100s... but more people coming in to speculate could drive the price higher and higher. 

There's also a great case to be made that because of how easy it is to use people will actually run to it instead of gold and silver... which at this point in time are almost impossible to use as money... that's one thing bitcoin has over the metals. 

If the world starts to get scared it may run to bitcoin instead of the metals simply because one is easier to use than the other; I still contend this is unwise and will blow up in people's faces. As a gold and silver bug I can't help but think this is all designed to get people, who are all just trying to protect themselves, into the same place so they can be destroyed together at once. I myself will not buy into bitcoins and will continue to stack. My advice to all the bitcoiners is that you should really use it to buy gold and silver online no matter where the price of it goes.

There are 3 things to be remembered... 

-At any point the UN or Fed could declare digital currencies illegal
-Eventually other digital currencies will come along to compete (already starting) and the competition between all of them will not allow 1 digital currency to skyrocket.
-The people who crashed the price the last two weeks are just the beginning... we all know (being in the Revolution) that bitcoins have been around awhile... the people who believed in them from the beginning are holding MAJOR clout in the market. This "currency" will be susceptible to the actions of the people who hoarded at the beginning. These people have the ability to collude (what's to stop them) and control the market any which way they want. 

Use bitcoin while you can to turn it into hard assets... and don't hold on to it for too long.

----------


## muh_roads

Pretend it says "Gox opens" instead.

----------


## newbitech

here we go, we got charts back and data stream finally, now we'll get to see whats going down

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

$87 ask
$74 bid

----------


## newbitech

ok first big clue right here,

Got 3329 asks and 5314 bids.

lots more selling interest, and you can see in the order book the sellers are piled up like a traffic jam on the ask side of things,

----------


## newbitech

and now you can see the large chunks of buyers pulling their bids out.  

yeah, this is coming on down folks

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Something to watch:

----------


## jclay2

> and now you can see the large chunks of buyers pulling their bids out.  
> 
> yeah, this is coming on down folks


He who sells first sells best.

----------


## newbitech

sheesh...

*502 Bad Gateway*nginx/1.3.11

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

502 Bad Gateway.

----------


## newbitech

i just feel terrible for the people who could not get in there to pull their buy orders at the 30-80 levels.  They are getting major hosed right now.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Gox working again. 

{"result":"success","return":{"lag":518447524,"lag  _secs":518.447524,"lag_text":"8 minutes"}}

https://mtgox.com/api/1/generic/order/lag

----------


## Bodhi

$76 at mtgox
$62 at Bitstamp
$65 at btc-e

----------


## newbitech

the big chucks are just peeling off, order book showing 10k btc all the way down to 60USD, and that is falling off hard.  10k level on the sell side is 100 USD.

the first 5 minutes of reopen saw 10k btc exchange, so yeah...

----------


## jclay2

Man, you almost wonder if it would be smarter for MtGox to have some of digital auction every 3 minutes as opposed to trying for real time trading.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

$65 low.

----------


## schiffheadbaby

Let's add in transaction costs here.

Anyone who bought bitcoins for 50 or more roughly at this point without selling is underwater.  Better to cut trade off now before it goes to 0.

----------


## newbitech

here is an interesting observation, with the unreliability of the Mt. Gox, people may be just looking to get their USD out of their system and the fastest most reliable way is....


yeah.. so I can tell you now that if I keep hitting these glitches, I will be happy to escape to a market where I can move around freely, cause don't matter what the levels are, there is no way to speculate and trade in a frozen ass market.

----------


## muh_roads

The sellers want $100.  The buyers want $70.  Nobody is budging.

----------


## newbitech

well, i have to hand it to the other markets that held up the BTC price all day today, looks like btc is catching a bid off those levels that held up.

watching volume at this point to see if a trend emerges.

10k btc moved up to almost 70 now.  Some buyers dangling 1k-2k in the 80-85 range,

patient sellers, buyers eager to get out of USD i suppose

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Making a run at $100, but yeah, I'm watching volume.

Okay, back down to $90.

Yeah. I'm sitting this out until it can stabilize.

----------


## newbitech

> Making a run at $100, but yeah, I'm watching volume.
> 
> Okay, back down to $90.
> 
> Yeah. I'm sitting this out until it can stabilize.


yep, this is the same thing that played out over at btc-e earlier today.

I'm leaving my orders up, i think the analysis is good on this, the price really needs to come back and retest the 20-30 that was well established for a couple years.  If it can rally of that support level on strong volume, I'll be a convicted buy back on up to 100.

actually, i zoomed in a little, looks like 10-20 was the established range.  So really, there isn't much support at 30 either.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

$105.

$115.

----------


## jclay2

On a bitcoin speculation thread, someone is suggesting gox is acting as a market maker right now? Anyone seeing speculation of this as well.

----------


## muh_roads

Sellers now want $120-$140

Buyers want $90-$100

----------


## muh_roads

Sellers moving their orders up to $150-$160

Buyers still want $100's...$90's are dropping off.

----------


## newbitech

> On a bitcoin speculation thread, someone is suggesting gox is acting as a market maker right now? Anyone seeing speculation of this as well.


We aren't seeing and of the execution data, so its hard to say.  And I have to refresh for volume data on the clark moody interface. 

Someone else might have a pro trade platform that is plugged and maybe give us some insite on what kind of orders are moving the price right now.

To me, I can just see the volume and right now this up swing is on relatively light volume.  Smells like a pump bot to me to get buyers to stack in at higher levels on the book for a dump.

I wouldn't buy these prices right not, not a chance.

----------


## muh_roads

Sellers still want more than buyers but the buyers are starting to give in.

Buyers are moving into $120-$130 territory now.

Still gridlock.

----------


## jclay2

> Sellers still want more than buyers but the buyers are starting to give in.
> 
> Buyers are moving into $120-$130 territory now.
> 
> Still gridlock.


Any info on actual trade volumes?

----------


## newbitech

> *Sellers still want more than buyers* but the buyers are starting to give in.
> 
> Buyers are moving into $120-$130 territory now.
> 
> Still gridlock.


*Still? wow!*

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Clark Moody working now!

----------


## newbitech

ahh here we go finally getting the order feed, now we'll see whats up

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

And crazy action, but MtGox is holding up!

----------


## newbitech

this looks like a buying frenzy, people not even bidding prices, just dropping in 5k here, 5k there.  Kind of dopey, but i suspect, we'll see some larger volume sellers come up as the dopey buyers blindly hit their orders to "get in while it's low".

That won;t last.  at all.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Sleepless night. Good thing I don't have anything to do until tomorrow night!

----------


## newbitech

you know, i bet quite a few people made a killing of this thing, but right now, there is a $#@! ton of people losing their ass..

----------


## newbitech

much much stronger sell side volume.

take a look...


11:56	100.10000	0.0566
03:11:56	100.10000	25.0000
03:11:55	100.10000	5.0000
03:11:54	100.10000	4.0000
03:11:54	101.00000	1.0000
03:11:54	104.56500	1.0000
03:11:49	100.10000	97.1010
03:11:48	107.00000	0.1727
03:11:48	100.10000	959.6883
03:11:48	100.10000	2.0000
03:11:48	100.10001	20.0000
03:11:47	100.10500	0.0300
03:11:47	100.12000	1.0000
03:11:47	100.12300	3.0876
03:11:47	100.12701	10.0000
03:11:47	100.14500	0.03

----------


## muh_roads

Sellers adjusting, buyers getting in.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

And MtGox beginning to lag again. 

{"result":"success","return":{"lag":72949308,"lag_  secs":72.949308,"lag_text":"1 minute","length":"471"}}

https://mtgox.com/api/1/generic/order/lag

----------


## newbitech

so looking at the weekly chart, anyone notice the fractal pattern developing yet?

and more importantly the levels?

----------


## newbitech

> Sellers adjusting, buyers getting in.


 sellers dropping bombs, buyers picking up the pieces before the bomb has landed.

----------


## muh_roads

> sellers dropping bombs, buyers picking up the pieces before the bomb has landed.


You should work for the MSM.  Add unnecessary scary words to cause panic.

----------


## newbitech

> You should work for the MSM.  Add unnecessary scary words to cause panic.


if i wanted to panic people, i would just start spreading rumors about how the exchange is down and no one can access their accounts or orders.

but then you'd just accuse me of being like Mt. Gox.

----------


## newbitech

*This webpage is not available*The webpage at *https://mtgox.com/* might be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address.
Error 103 (net::ERR_CONNECTION_ABORTED): Unknown error.

----------


## newbitech

so basically, their server just crashed.

now i wouldn't be shocked if this was a real DDoS

----------


## newbitech

for your reading pleasure, while you wait.






> https://mtgox.com/press_release_20130412.html
> Resuming Operation: Now what?
> 
> As announced yesterday, (https://mtgox.com/press_release_20130411.html) we have decided last night (https://support.mtgox.com/entries/21...n-for-12-hours) to shutdown all trades for 12hrs.
> 
> This decision was made based on two major factors.
> 
> 1. Trade Engine Lag
> We have seen an astonishing growth in both volume and number of people joining Mt.Gox and trading on our platform. While we were ready and expected to see the number of new customers and trade rising, we did not anticipate such AMAZING growth that has been partially translated in visible and unbearable trade engine lag.
> ...

----------


## NoOneButPaul

With the servers down again the price sits at 97...

----------


## Bodhi

Dang, again?

----------


## jclay2

Servers crashing again. Well two makes a trend. The little if any trust is now gone. It looks like bitcoin is going to take a bit$#@!.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999



----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Servers crashing again. Well two makes a trend. The little if any trust is now gone. It looks like bitcoin MtGox is going to take a bit$#@!.


FIFY

----------


## RickyJ

> Servers crashing again. Well two makes a trend. The little if any trust is now gone. It looks like bitcoin is going to take a bit$#@!.


You just don't realize how valuable this privately created currency is that has nothing to back it up. What is your problem? You must be a one of those Ron Paul tards.

----------


## muh_roads

> FIFY


Basically, yeah.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

People seriously thought it could dethrone gold... amazing.

----------


## Bodhi

Didn't mtgox crash btc before by getting hacked in 2011?

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> Didn't mtgox crash btc before by getting hacked in 2011?


They were basically hacked twice in the last two weeks and now they're unable to get their exchange stable. 

The sellers will really overwhelm the buyers once they get back online. 

This is going to be a slaughter... I heard of so many selling their PMs to get into bitcoins in the mid 100s... I know some people used the up swing to add to their stacks but I can't help but wonder how many stackers lost their real money screwing around with this.

----------


## muh_roads

> People seriously thought it could dethrone gold... amazing.


Yes who needs to digitally transfer instantly?  Except for...I dunno...the entire global economy...lol

Gold is awesome if you think we'll live in a Mad Max future...

----------


## Crystallas

Still trading on Gox I see... erm trying to trade? 

Do yourself a favor, don't use Gox. It has become the worst exchange.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> Yes who needs to digitally transfer instantly?  Except for...I dunno...the entire global economy...lol
> 
> Gold is awesome if you think we'll live in a Mad Max future...


Gold could be stored in a private facility and everyone could use it by having a gold/silver debit card. 

That's how you could end up being able to buy a pack of gum for .0001OZs of gold or whatever it would be. 

Gold and Silver's bulkiness is something that can be made up for with technology. The key would be insuring the accounts were valid and not fractionally reserved.

It would be a hell of a lot more stable than this mess... 

Gold and Silver can be used digitally, and instantly, in the same fashion as bitcoin if the government would allow it.


PS- I don't see central banks hoarding bitcoins.

----------


## newbitech

i could engrave my wallet address on a gold bar.

----------


## anaconda

I can't get the Mt.Gox web page to load in my browser. 9:05 P.M. PST 4-11-13

----------


## newbitech

from twitter




> We are experiencing a stronger than *usual* DDoS. We are working in it.


theres the issue right there.

----------


## muh_roads

> Gold could be stored in a private facility and everyone could use it by having a gold/silver debit card.


How well did that go for e-gold?  The moment you centralize something the easier it is to sweep in and confiscate.

I want to buy my metals anonymously.

----------


## devil21

DDOS?  Is that what they're calling it when too many people are trying to get out of their bitcoins at the same time?  lol sorry.  I know a lot of good people are getting screwed by this whole thing and it's not funny.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Bitfloor got hit by a DDoS too:

http://i.imgur.com/ngMsLqr.png

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

I'm planning to buy some bitcoins with the cash I have in MtGox and I've opened a new account on bitstamp.  Am I correct in assuming that I can easily transfer my bitcoins from mtgox to bitstamp with just an address provided by bitstamp?  It should work the same as any purchase or payment using bitcoins, right?

----------


## newbitech

> I'm planning to buy some bitcoins with the cash I have in MtGox and I've opened a new account on bitstamp.  Am I correct in assuming that I can easily transfer my bitcoins from mtgox to bitstamp with just an address provided by bitstamp?  It should work the same as any purchase or payment using bitcoins, right?


yes

----------


## RickyJ

> We are experiencing a stronger than usual DDoS. We are working *in* it.



I bet that is part of the problem right there. Incompetent people running the exchange.

----------


## muh_roads

> I'm planning to buy some bitcoins with the cash I have in MtGox and I've opened a new account on bitstamp.  Am I correct in assuming that I can easily transfer my bitcoins from mtgox to bitstamp with just an address provided by bitstamp?  It should work the same as any purchase or payment using bitcoins, right?


Yep, you're just sending from one wallet to another.  I am not aware of the current wait times.  It should be instant but it could take up to an hour with the way things are going.

----------


## 69360

ddos again. somebody is making big money off this, ddos then buy low, sell when it recovers, rinse and repeat.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> ddos again. somebody is making big money off this, ddos then buy low, sell when it recovers, rinse and repeat.


I smell a (government) rat...

----------


## 69360

> I smell a (government) rat...


I don't. It's probably speculators with the ability to ddos. It's a moneymaker.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> How well did that go for e-gold?  The moment you centralize something the easier it is to sweep in and confiscate.
> 
> I want to buy my metals anonymously.


At this point in time we all do (I refuse to buy online for this reason) but I was simply pointing out we could create a gold and silver backed currency without having to use gold and silver it self. 

A world where we didn't have to fear confiscation is surely possible.

----------


## Mordan

suckers sell.

suckers who sold in the 2011 crash lost money. They would have doubled/tripled their investment.

----------


## devil21

Just wondering if anyone knows who the people running these websites are?  Who is the manager?  Customer service rep?  

Do any bitcoin owners have a clue who is actually running these websites?

----------


## newbitech

well, the OKPAY thing is still validating.

So i set in so levels last night to make sure I'd be able to accumulate at levels that I could live with.

We've hit a couple of those, but I am seeing the volume slacking off on the 1 and 4 hour charts, although still heavier than usual.  

Daily chart tho is still showing increasing selling volume for the 3rd day in a row on Mt. Gox I mean bitcoin pricing weakness.  

So there could be a counter trend emerging here that will be a good trade back in.

I myself have inject at right around 78, so we'll see if we skip along the bottom, continue to decline, or stage a counter trend.  Hopefully mt. gox holds up and we have a serious trading day today.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> I bet that is part of the problem right there. Incompetent people running the exchange.


They're Japanese, aren't they?  Maybe they don't speak very good English?

----------


## jtap

AMA on reddit with the Mt. Gox president and CEO

Mark Karpeles

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Unless this is a bull trap, I don't think my $35 bid is getting filled. :'(

----------


## CyberTootie

MtGox over $82 now.

----------


## brandon

I'm currently thinking bitcoin in single digits by the end of summer.  I can't believe some of you have the balls to "trade" this right now. I'd stay far away.

----------


## jclay2

For anyone thinking that the bottom is in: Remember that bitcoin rallied for months on end without a hiccup often going up 20-30 % in one day. The low will not happen 3 days after. It will head lower. Absolutely no question about it.

----------


## Jordan

Cypriot banks are looking like a better place to put your money than Bitcoin.

----------


## ctiger2

They should figure out a way to back bitcoins with silver. Then you got something.

----------


## newbitech

so just had to go to two different payment places to bitinstant some more funds to mt gox. 

maybe I am just a gluten for punishment, by I wanted to be able to have a few more to trade with.

the 5 minuts, 15 minutes, and 1 hour charts are all showing tapering volume on the sell side and increase volume on the buy side.  I'll look to get at the bottom of the wedge with my new funds.  Gonna hold up to the resistance test that should be coming up to 100 or so. 

I have mixed feelings about the price not testing the 30's range this morning, but I definitely think that is still coming.  

Mean time, gonna try to lever what I have, and have some fun doing it!

----------


## S.Shorland

newbitech,are you newbiprop on another website?

----------


## newbitech

> newbitech,are you newbiprop on another website?


no

----------


## muh_roads

Seems the current "bottom" is roughly double the 2011 high.  Does that mean the next bubble will shoot to $2000 and pop back down to $500?

The next phase for BTC is to stop relying on exchanges and get more services going.  Which is going to happen soon. Visa, MC, AMEX, Discover have already digitally been in place for a long time...BTC Cards will piggy back on their infrastructure.  This should lead to more stability.

----------


## brandon

Bitcoins will clearly by at least $100,000  by year end, a million the following year, and maybe even a billion in 10 years. There is no downside here fellows. I sold all my video games and bought in 10 coins at $230 and I feel completely set for life. Considering quitting my job.

----------


## newbitech

frigging data feed won't stay connected.

I'm out at around 98.98.

----------


## muh_roads

> Bitcoins will clearly by at least $100,000  by year end, a million the following year, and maybe even a billion in 10 years. There is no downside here fellows. I sold all my video games and bought in 10 coins at $230 and I feel completely set for life. Considering quitting my job.


People sell high & buy low.

Shocker!

----------


## newbitech

my LTC CPU array.  80cpu's so far, 16 per.  So that's 5.  Got room to add about 15 more.  est approx 4 ltc per day 24/7.  Cost = my time to configure these rigs, 0 power since the source is remote. 

So yeah, maybe 10 bucks a day right now, but no plans to part with my LTC.  Gonna have as much as i can ready for when it gets listed at gox

----------


## RickyJ

> Bitcoins will clearly by at least $100,000  by year end, a million the following year, and maybe even a billion in 10 years. There is no downside here fellows. I sold all my video games and bought in 10 coins at $230 and I feel completely set for life. Considering quitting my job.


Yep, buy as many as you can get and be rich soon!  Why didn't someone think of this sooner? 

Wait, someone did think of this already, it is called digital gold. Damn, I wonder why that is not taking off while this coin backed by nothing is? Think about that one for a while.

----------


## newbitech

> Yep, buy as many as you can get and be rich soon!  Why didn't someone think of this sooner? 
> 
> Wait, someone did think of this already, it is called digital gold. Damn, I wonder why that is not taking off while this coin backed by nothing is? Think about that one for a while.


i dont think you can get in to digital gold for pennies on the millions tho, can you?

----------


## evilfunnystuff

> Yep, buy as many as you can get and be rich soon!  Why didn't someone think of this sooner? 
> 
> Wait, someone did think of this already, it is called digital gold. Damn, I wonder why that is not taking off while this coin backed by nothing is? Think about that one for a while.


I'm not super familiar with digital gold, but you have to trust the person holding the gold actually has gold, and isn't doing a frational reserve scheme on you. 

BTC is provable, and is designed to eliminate the need for Fractional Reserveing Central Banksters.

----------


## muh_roads

> my LTC CPU array.  80cpu's so far, 16 per.  So that's 5.  Got room to add about 15 more.  est approx 4 ltc per day 24/7.  Cost = my time to configure these rigs, 0 power since the source is remote. 
> 
> So yeah, maybe 10 bucks a day right now, but no plans to part with my LTC.  Gonna have as much as i can ready for when it gets listed at gox


Jesus that is a lot of CPU's.  What the heck did you buy?  lol

What is the watts on the PSU?

----------


## newbitech

> Jesus that is a lot of CPU's.  What the heck did you buy?  lol
> 
> What is the watts on the PSU?


good question.  I am not sure.  It's actually a cluster of virtual machines running on a super computer in some data center in the czech republic.  I have no idea the stats of the super computer.  

The process to set up one of these takes about 30 minutes from start to finish, and I can have 2 setting up at a time, maybe 3 if I wanted to push it.  I don't really know how limited it is, but have decided to only set up a cluster of 20, cause I really don't want to be greedy about it heh.   My access to them is 100% legit.  There are only a handful of people that are aware of this node.  Basically it's a time share in the cloud, each of these is trial that credits enough czech dollars to the account to run for about 2 days with this configuration.  

The way the trial is set up, you can have unlimited number of accounts, you just need a unique email address for each.

I doubt it's going to last, but now I know what I am looking for, I'll keep looking for more nodes like this.

----------


## muh_roads

Interesting.  What is your total khash for that?

Was just reading about LTC.  They upped the total amount to 84 million from BTC's 21 million.  Yuck.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> For anyone thinking that the bottom is in: Remember that bitcoin rallied for months on end without a hiccup often going up 20-30 % in one day. The low will not happen 3 days after. It will head lower. Absolutely no question about it.


I think there's probably some question about it.

----------


## newbitech

> Interesting.  What is your total khash for that?
> 
> Was just reading about LTC.  They upped the total amount to 84 million from BTC's 21 million.  Yuck.


these 5 nodes the pool is reporting I am putting in average about 300kHash/s  projecting 1 ltc/day

----------

